

Unicode: Keyboard Symbols, UI Icons ↹ ⌫ ⌘ ✉ ✍ ⌖ - brudgers
http://xahlee.info/comp/unicode_computing_symbols.html

======
brudgers
More related symbols here: <http://xahlee.info/comp/unicode_office_icons.html>

